# 2nd round of fatties plus mac & cheese



## ameskimo1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! Second round of fatties, these are a combination of ground turkey and Bob Evans Italian Sausage (sale today, helps support my 'smoking' habit) with pizza sauce, cheese, red/green bell peppers, and red onions.

Living on the edge a little and attempting homemade smoked mac & cheese as well.













photo (7).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013






I maybe filled the fatties a little too full.....no.













photo (6).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013






  That mac & cheese was so good it almost didn't make it to the smoker. Well a few bites didn't anyway. :)













photo (5).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013






And a some corn on the cob.













photo (4).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013






Now that's just as beautiful as a newborn baby, right??


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking good man


----------



## ameskimo1 (Sep 22, 2013)

The finished product













photo (8).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013


















photo (9).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Sep 22, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy smokes! The fatties look remarkable. I see you foiled the top of the Mac n cheese (to limit the smoke?) how did that work out? :grilling_smilie:


----------



## ameskimo1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Ham, the mac & cheese turned out great. I did foil it and then cut several 'vents' for the smoke to enter; this was a shallow pan and I didn't want to over smoke it and was concerned about the top drying out. Next time I will use more of a breadloaf syle pan - deeper with less surface area - and cover the same way.


----------



## mrgriz (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great! I've got two fatties on right now and was going to smoke some Mac n cheese as well. Never did get to making the Mac so I'll just have to eat more fattie!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 23, 2013)

Man that looks great.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome













1982.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## fish killer (Sep 23, 2013)

Still have to get around to making a fatty, haven't done one yet . I love smoked mac and cheese though. All of your things look great. Nice job


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 23, 2013)

Smoked Mac and cheese... Brilliant!  How much smoky flavor did it absorb?  Were you happy with the size of the foil vents?


----------



## blacklab (Sep 24, 2013)

I like it! great job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything looks great! Next time you do mac n cheese try this no boil, no foil recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


----------



## vinced111 (Sep 24, 2013)

I did a mac-n-cheese japaleno stuffed fattie this past weekend with some sausage.  Just thought I would share some Q view!













macncheesefattie.jpg



__ vinced111
__ Sep 24, 2013


















baconweavefattie.jpg



__ vinced111
__ Sep 24, 2013


















cutfattie.jpg



__ vinced111
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 24, 2013)

ameskimo1 said:


> Thanks Ham, the mac & cheese turned out great. I did foil it and then cut several 'vents' for the smoke to enter; this was a shallow pan and I didn't want to over smoke it and was concerned about the top drying out. Next time I will use more of a breadloaf syle pan - deeper with less surface area - and cover the same way.


How long and at what temp are you cooking the mac & cheese?  I have never covered mine - I like the smoke flavor and the top to be crispy with the insides nice and creamy.  I've always gotten good results without covering.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Jeffed - Picked up a nice smoke flavor, not to light or deep but I'll be more careful placing the vents. Some parts were a deeper smoke than others, didn't seem to be a problem as it was gone in no time.

Tuscan - it was a warm afternoon so the smoker ran 230-250 and was in for about 2 1/2 hrs.

Dirt - thanks for the recipe, I was actually wanting to do a no boil as I think it will get a deeper flavor,

Vince - the jalopeno and mac/cheese smoothie looks awesome, that will be on my list of things to try as well!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry I missed this earlier but that all looks Awesome!!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great looking fatties


----------

